# Just venting about current trend



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2013)

I moved out of the Mid Atlantic to get away from winter patterns like this.  Everyday I look at the forecast, the warm up is extended a day and still no storms. I live in mid Maine and still have as much R$#% in the forecast as there is snow showers.  Winter teased the northern areas in late December but come on, can't we get some freshening of the bases.  I hate to see what more southerly resorts are currently getting    I guess I'm partially to blame. I bought about a ten preseason tickets through various deals.  Last year I got new xc skis and a snowblower and look how good last winter turned out.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Some forecasting people.saying snow and lots of it next week with lots.of cold.of mid altlantic and north east.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 9, 2013)

I've seen the cool down mid next week, but still haven't seen anything too promising for snow.  We can keep are fingers crossed,.


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

I think last winter was particularly horrible. However the year before that was insane. I'm hoping for a reasonable winter. It's still only the 2nd week of January, and we have had several fantastic snow events so far. I wouldn't get down yet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 9, 2013)

January Thaw, nothing to worry about (yet).


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2013)

For a "January Thaw", this doesnt even look that bad.  I think people are overreacting.  It might raise hell in the Poconos, but I dont see a few (literally) warm days with some light rain doing too much damage to the Cats, ADK, or most of Vermont given the snowfall this season.   I'm more worried about it being an icy mess for the period post this warmup and until the next >4" snow.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 9, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> It might raise hell in the Poconos



I checked Blue's webcams last night & the guns were going full blast in the valley area, and several snowmobiles were skooting around too.  They're getting there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 9, 2013)

legalskier said:


> I checked Blue's webcams last night & the guns were going full blast in the valley area, and several snowmobiles were skooting around too.  They're getting there.



I was at Shawnee on Sunday night, and the conditions were pretty good from a Poconos perspective.  But what I meant was that the Poconos could take a bit of a beating this weekend if we get a day that hits 60+ degrees, and 3 days at 50+.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> I was at Shawnee on Sunday night, and the conditions were pretty good from a Poconos perspective.  But what I meant was that the Poconos could take a bit of a beating this weekend if we get a day that hits 60+ degrees, and 3 days at 50+.



The 2 times I have been to Elk they had some good snow, but this could hurt them.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2013)

http://madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/ Single Chair Weather update, yes warm coming but after looks promising with good chance for snow.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 9, 2013)

You know when I was going up the lift this morning I kept thinking "as warm as it will get in the next few days, there is still alot of snow on the ground and compared to last year today is a goldmine" lol

Dont you worry,this is a typical Jan thaw and it will go away by mid next week. Temps will go right back down, snow will come back and we shall see.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2013)

What the...???

We are coming off the best Christmas through first week of January in recent history. What the hell is there to complain about? We get thaws ever year. Put in for Canadian citizenship or move west into the high country if you can't live with the occasional thaw. Maine has done quite well this year, snow totals and base depth are well above average.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> What the...???
> 
> We are coming off the best Christmas through first week of January in recent history. What the hell is there to complain about? We get thaws ever year. Put in for Canadian citizenship or move west into the high country if you can't live with the occasional thaw. Maine has done quite well this year, snow totals and base depth are well above average.




North, East and West of the Whites are fine but the Whites will be hurting a little especially you know who!


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> North, East and West of the Whites are fine but the Whites will be hurting a little especially you know who!


Yea, NH has reason to complain. Not ME, though! And in general, as a whole, the entire northeast on average is having a great year so far. There is a reason only one of my 13 outings were in NH so far this season! And that day was over boot deep powder at a lost area which I nailed while the getting was good... you gotta go where it snows!


----------



## VDK 01 (Jan 9, 2013)

*southern vt*

not much to report in bromelys neck of the woods, hopefully cold weather in near future



Some forecasting people.saying snow and lots of it next week with lots.of cold.of mid altlantic and north east.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Yea, NH has reason to complain. Not ME, though! And in general, as a whole, the entire northeast on average is having a great year so far. There is a reason only one of my 13 outings were in NH so far this season! And that day was over boot deep powder at a lost area which I nailed while the getting was good... you gotta go where it snows!




I do need to.  Go west, young man!  I have enough for free tix on SW.


----------



## tomcat (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess my complaint is beyond  the ski conditions.  The past two times it got above freezing here, new roof leaks emerged on my house and I live on what would be considered a class 4 road so the snow gets any thinner on it  thie driving becomes hell until next plowable snow as all the frozen ruts resurface .  So strictly for ski conditions, yeah I probably am overreacting a little since it isn't even MLK weekend yet.  I guess the current thaw is more a personal gripe.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 10, 2013)

As everyone else mentioned, it has actually gotten off to a good start (except where I am in NH...booo).  But more to the point....


tomcat said:


> I moved out of the Mid Atlantic to get away from winter patterns like this.


Did you investigate what weather patterns were like in ME before you moved?  Because this is what it is.  Moving from mid-Atlantic to ME isn't a great way to escape east coast weather patterns.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

Wasn't last year a drought?  We're just having a little warm up but there is still a lot of moisture kicking around the country so I'm hopeful for future dumps.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Wasn't last year a drought? We're just having a little warm up but there is still a lot of moisture kicking around the country so I'm hopeful for future dumps.




Last year wasn't too far below average in precipitation amounts, it's just that most of it fell in the liquid form and then when it did fall as snow, all too often a day or 2 later is was back in the 40's (or warmer) and it melted 

Variable weather is what makes us East Coaster's a special breed!  And for that I'm proud to call myself an East Coast Skier!


----------



## WJenness (Jan 10, 2013)

My biggest issue with this season is the fact that I've been working WAY too much and not skiing nearly enough... Not the weather.

-w


----------



## Cheese (Jan 10, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Last year wasn't too far below average in precipitation amounts, it's just that most of it fell in the liquid form and then when it did fall as snow, all too often a day or 2 later is was back in the 40's (or warmer) and it melted
> 
> Variable weather is what makes us East Coaster's a special breed!  And for that I'm proud to call myself an East Coast Skier!



Since I've blocked it from my memory, inaccuracies are not a surprise.  



WJenness said:


> My biggest issue with this season is the fact that I've been working WAY too much and not skiing nearly enough... Not the weather.
> 
> -w



*cough* Sick day?

Mental health day?

Playing doctor?  I'll call you in if you call me in?

Board meeting?  To discuss the *boards* you're currently on, the _*boards*_ you like and the *boards* you don't like.

Eye problem?  Can't *see* a reason to be at work when I'm on the chairlift.


----------



## abc (Jan 10, 2013)

Cheese said:


> *cough* Sick day?


Not complaining about the weather. It was good enough last weekend and I knew that (I didn't have to work either). But I was ... sick!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2723204.102669.316340155055468&type=1&theater


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

Blizzard maybe next week is what these about guys are thinking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 https://twitter.com/NEWEATHERWORK


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 11, 2013)

Not so sure about a blizzard in the strict sense of the word.  The NAO signal doesn't look that impressive--not enough to really curl something offshore into us like we would like to see to get sustained strong winds for blizzard-like conditions--sort of like the configuration from Sandy.  Other signals are kind of meh/neutral, but it does look colder, no doubt--just not too confident on getting a whopper of a nor'easter to curl in on us.  Systems that curl through may flare up just a bit too far out to sea or northeast.  Still watching though!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 11, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Not so sure about a blizzard in the strict sense of the word.  The NAO signal doesn't look that impressive--not enough to really curl something offshore into us like we would like to see to get sustained strong winds for blizzard-like conditions--sort of like the configuration from Sandy.  Other signals are kind of meh/neutral, but it does look colder, no doubt--just not too confident on getting a whopper of a nor'easter to curl in on us.  Systems that curl through may flare up just a bit too far out to sea or northeast.  Still watching though!



Thanks Winn, those guys said on their FB blizzard possible but I trust you and cold is Great.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 11, 2013)

Not worried at all by several days above freezing. It's still early January and we've been lucky to have some powder days already.. but right now is base-building times. Once this snow finally firms up when it gets cold again it's not going away for a long time (let's hope!)


----------



## Cheese (Jan 11, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not worried at all by several days above freezing. It's still early January and we've been lucky to have some powder days already



Also good coverage in the woods in January is rare.  So far, so good!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 11, 2013)

I should have looked out the window before posting... been sick in bed for a couple days.... looks like rain and a lot of meltage here in WMass!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll be monitoring trip reports from today through Sunday at a variety of places: Cats, ADK, n.VT to see how much damage (if any) is done.  At very least, given the terrible potential that was plausible it looks like we'll escape relatively unscathed.  Might get pretty icy, but...... such is life.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2013)

Gunstock now using AZ mobile for first time.  Comfortable temps...foggy up top...calm winds...doesnt look like much terrain loss since r shpwers were fairly light last night...a few trls from last week clsd...but a couple others are open.  Soft sugar snow with a few icy spots...much lighter crowds so not skiing off as quickly.  Actually very pleasant out...sun may peek through sometime. 

Sent from my SCH-I405 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 12, 2013)

Still cannot get this blasted alpine replay app to upload my data!!!

Sent from my SCH-I405 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Gunstock now using AZ mobile for first time.  Comfortable temps...foggy up top...calm winds...doesnt look like much terrain loss since r shpwers were fairly light last night...a few trls from last week clsd...but a couple others are open.  Soft sugar snow with a few icy spots...much lighter crowds so not skiing off as quickly.  Actually very pleasant out...sun may peek through sometime.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using AlpineZone mobile app




Have fun up their.
Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 12, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> Still cannot get this blasted alpine replay app to upload my data!!!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using AlpineZone mobile app



Winn, I have the same problems with Alpine Replay, it only uploads 1 run, but if you log into the website on a computer you can get all of your stats. The navigation of the site takes some getting used to, but your data is there.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 13, 2013)

Bene288 said:


> Winn, I have the same problems with Alpine Replay, it only uploads 1 run, but if you log into the website on a computer you can get all of your stats. The navigation of the site takes some getting used to, but your data is there.



It finally picked up some data--but of the 20 or so runs I did today, it only logged 4.  Their Customer Support said to download the latest version to help with data uploads.  It seems like a cool app if I can get it to work properly.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 14, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> It finally picked up some data--but of the 20 or so runs I did today, it only logged 4.  Their Customer Support said to download the latest version to help with data uploads.  It seems like a cool app if I can get it to work properly.



I had the same problem all weekend.  And I'm running the newest version.  Been spending too much time (and battery life) trying to make this thing work - uninstalling.  Too bad, we had a lot of fun with it last year when it was working.


----------

